# القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ...متعدد .



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

دراسة: القهوة لا تسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات
1600 (GMT+04:00) - 09/12/05






القهوة لا تسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم وتحمي من السرطان
-------------------------------------​*شيكاغو، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- ثمة انقلاب علمي توصلت إليه إحدى الدراسات الحديثة مفاده أن شرب القهوة بكثرة لا يسبب ارتفاعا في ضغط الدم على المدى الطويل لدى السيدات، وهو ما يمكن ان يعتبره الكثير من السيدات بالخبرالسار.*
الدكتور وولفغانغ وينكلماير، أحد المشاركين في هذه الدراسة قال إن "لدينا دلائل عدة لدحض جميع النتائج السابقة، والتي تفيد بأن القهوة تسبب ارتفاعا في ضغط الدم."
ويضيف وينكلماير "أعتقد أن السبب يعود لاحتواء القهوة على مواد مضادة للأكسدة، وهي التي تساعد في حماية القلب، وتخفيف فرص الإصابة بالسرطان."
وتنناقض نتائج هذه الدراسة عن سابقتها التي أثبتت أن الكافيين، وهو المادة المنبهة في القهوة، تسبب ارتفاعا في ضغط الدم لدى شاربيها بعد 12 شهرا من الإدمان عليها، وفقا لوكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
وقد أثبتت الدراسة كذلك أن النساء اللواتي يشربن كميات كبيرة من القهوة، كأربعة أكواب كبيرة مثلا، هن أقل عرضة للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم، مقارنة بغيرهن ممن يشربن اقل من ذلك. 
وتم إجراء هذه الدراسة على 160 ألف ممرضة فوق عمر 55 لمدة 12 شهرا، ليتبين أن فرص إصابة النساء اللواتي شربن أكثر من ثلاثة أكواب من القهوة يوميا بإرتفاع ضغط الدم قلت بنسبة 7 إلى 12 بالمائة عن مثيلاتهن اللواتي لم يشربن القهوة أبدا.
من جهة أخرى، أظهرت عدد من الدراسات الجديدة فوائد كثيرة للقهوة.. فبالإضافة إلى احتوائها على مواد مضادة للأكسدة، فهي تخفف كذلك من فرص الإصابة بالسكري لدى الرجال، كما أنها تساعد على تقليص فرص الإصابة بسرطان الكبد.
يذكر أن الحكومة الأمريكية كانت قد مولت هذه الدراسة، وسيتم نشرها في العدد الصادر هذا الأسبوع عن الجمعية الطبية الأمريكية.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

القهوة تقلل من احتمالات الإصابة بمرض السكري
0439 (GMT+04:00) - 21/04/05​ 
*دبي، الامارات العربية (CNN) -- سواء كانت القهوة مع كافيين أو بدونه، ثبت أن لها تأثير جيد في خفض احتمالات التعرض للإصابة بمرض السكري من النمط الثاني، حسب ما أشارت إليه دراسة حديثة طرحت في اجتماع جمعيات القلب الأمريكية هذا الأسبوع.*
ومرض السكري من النمط الثاني، كما يقول المتخصصون هو ذلك النوع الذي يمكن التعايش معه بممارسة الرياضة، ودون الحصول على جرعات الإنسولين.
وقد أثبت الباحثون، أن النساء اللواتي يشربن أكثر من أربعة فناجين من القهوة العادية، أو بدون كافيين يوميا، تكون نسبة مركب الأنسولين لديهن أقل من غيرهن.
ويقول الأطباء إن مركب الأنسولين المقصود يسمى (C-peptide)، والنسب العالية منه تشير إلى أن الجسم غير قادر على استخدام الأنسولين بصورة صحيحة، وهي حالة تعرف بمقاومة الأنسولين، وقد يعتبر مؤشرا على الإصابة بمرض السكري من النمط الثاني.
في هذه الدراسة، نظر الباحثون إلى العلاقة بين عادات شرب القهوة لدى النساء ومستوى (C-peptide)، لديهن، معتمدين على سجلات أكثر من 2000 امرأة.
وجد العلماء أنه كلما شربت السيدة القهوة ، كلما نقصت عندها نسبة (C-peptide ).
أما النساء اللواتي تناولن أكثر من أربع فناجين من القهوة يوميا فكانت نسب (C-peptide ) لديهن أقل بـ 13-14 بالمائة من اللواتي لم يشربن القهوة أبدا.
هذه العلاقة بين القهوة و(C-peptide ) كانت أقوى عند البدينات، حيث وصلت النسبة لديهن إلى 18-22 بالمائة أقل من هذا الهرمون المركب.
وقد اقترحت الدراسة أن الكافيين وغيره من عناصر القهوة قد تعمل كل منها على حدى وحتى مجتمعة على خفض نسبة خطورة الإصابة بمرض السكري من النمط الثاني عبر منع حدوث ظاهرة مقاومة الأنسولين.
ولكن يبدو، وكما يقول الخبراء، أن المزيد من الدراسات مطلوب للبحث عن تأثيرات القهوة العادية ومنزوعة الكافيين على حد سواء في الأنسولين والسكري.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

دراسة: القهوة تقلل من خطر الإصابة بتليف الكبد
1847 (GMT+04:00) - 15/06/06




​*شيكاغو، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- أعلن عدد من الباحثين أن شرب القهوة يبطل مفعول السموم التي تبثها الكحول وتؤثر على الكبد، كما أنه يساعد على منع تليف الكبد.*
واثبتت دراسة أجريت على أكثر من 125 ألف شخص أن شرب فنجان واحد من القهوة يوميا يمنع تليف الكبد بنسبة 20 في المائة، بينما يخفف تناول 4 فناجين من القهوة يوميا من خطر الإصابة بالتليف بنسبة 80 في المائة، بحسب وكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
وقال الدكتور آرثر كلاتسكي، الباحث في قسم "كايسر بيرمانينتي" في كاليفورنيا، إنه لم يتم التأكد مما إذا كانت مادة الكافيين الموجودة في القهوة أو مواد أخرى هي التي تحمي الكبد من التسمم.
وقال كلاتسكي "بالطبع، هناك طرق أخرى لحماية الكبد من التسمم."
وأضاف: "بدلا من تناول القهوة بكثرة وبالتالي الإصابة بأمراض أخرى، يمكن التخفيف من شرب الكحول لحماية الكبد."
من جهة أخرى، أكدت نفس الدراسة أن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون القهوة بشكل منتظم تجري في عروقهم دماء أكثر قوة ونشاطا.
وأثبتت الدراسة، التي نشرت نتائجها في مجلة "Internal Medicine"، أن شرب القهوة يخفف من خطر الإصابة بسرطان الكبد.
ويذكر أن تليف الكبد يؤدي إلى وفاة أكثر من 27 ألف أمريكي سنويا.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

الشاي والقهوة تقللان من تسوس الأسنان
1513 (GMT+04:00) - 14/07/04





​*بيروت، لبنان ( CNN)-- ثمة دراسات طبية تؤكد أن لشرب الشاي الأسود والقهوة فوائد عديدة، من بينها القدرة على التقليل من الإصابة بأمراض اللثة وتسوس الأسنان. فقد أشارت دراسة طبية نشرت في بيروت الثلاثاء، إلى أن مكونات الشاي الأسود تساعد على مهاجمة البكتيريا التي تسبب مرض اللثة وتسوس الأسنان، حيث تؤثر سلبا على عمل أحد الأنزيمات البكتيرية المسؤولة عن تحويل المواد السكرية، الموجودة في الطعام الى مواد صمغي، وبالتالي تمّكن مواد التسوس على الالتصاق بالأسنان. *
وأوضحت الدراسة أن لمكونات الشاي القدرة على تكوين تجمعات مشتركة بين البكتيريا التي تعيش في الفم، وأنواع أخرى من البكتيريا، وبالتالي تعمل على عرقلة وتقليص هذه الشراكة، وتمنع حدوث مشاكل في الفم، مثل تسوس الأسنان وأمراض اللثة. وأما بالنسبة للقهوة، فقد أفادت الدراسة ذاتها إلى أن لتناول القهوة قدرة أيضا على محاربة البكتيريا التي تسبب التسوس ومرض اللثة، ومن أهم أنواعها ( ستربتوكوكس) و( ستربتوميوتانز). 
وذكرت الدراسة أن للقهوة العربية وخاصة المحمصة منها، وهي تلك التي تشرب في غالبية الدول العربية بكثرة، القدرة على منع التصاق البكتيريا المسببة للتسوس على ما يسمى عادة بـ "مينا" السن لوجود مادة الـ ( الترايجونللين) في القهوة التي تساهم، عند ذوبانها بالماء، في إعطاء القهوة النكهة والمذاق الطيب.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

*الكافيين قد يساعد في محاربة السرطان*
1915 (GMT+04:00) - 22/08/02




​*لندن، بريطانيا (CNN)-- قال علماء بريطانيون أن مادة الكافيين قد تكون أساسا لعقار جديد لمحاربة داء السرطان وأمراض القلب والالتهابات.*
واكتشف العلماء من جامعة لندن كوليدج أن مادة الكافيين وأحد الجزيئات المتصلة به والمسمى ثيوفيلين يمكن أن يبطلا مفعول إنزيم يمثل أهمية كبيرة في نمو الخلايا.
هذا الاكتشاف قد يعني أن الأشكال المعدلة وراثيا من مادة الكافيين قد تساعد في يوم ما من توقيف نمو الخلايا السرطانية عند المصابين بهذا المرض كما قد تمنع تجلط الدم الذي قد يؤدي إلى أزمات قلبية وسكتات دماغية.
وتوجد مادة الكافيين والثيوفيلين في مواد القهوة والشاي والشوكولا ومشروبات الكولا، لكن ذلك لا يعني بحسب قول العلماء، أن الافراط في تناول الشوكولا والقهوة قد يشفي أو يحمي من هذه الأمراض.
وقل البروفسور بيتر شيبرد " الرسالة التي نبعث بها للعامة هي أنه لا يجب الافراط في تناول الشوكولا والكافيين. للكافيين آثار جانبية معروفة تجعله مادة غير صالحة للاستخدام في العقاقير."
واستخدم الباحثون خلايا حشرات معدلة بالهندسة الوراثية للحصول على إنزيم يسمى بي-110 دلتا يمثل أهمية كبيرة في نمو الخلايا. وقال التقرير المنشور في دورية الكيمياء الحيوية أن الكافيين والثيوفيلين أبطلا عمل الانزيم.
وقال شيبرد ان الانزيم بي-110 دلتا يوجد غالبا في كرات الدم البيضاء ولذا يمكن ان يكون مفيدا على وجه الخصوص في علاج السرطانات مثل سرطان الدم وكبح جماح كرات الدم البيضاء التي تسبب الالتهابات.
وقال أن الثيوفيلين ظل يستخدم لسنوات كعلاج للربو لكن لم يكن أحد يعرف آلية عمله.


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

أخيرا :
هل يمكن لمادة الكافيين ان توصل المرء للإدمان؟
1745 (GMT+04:00) - 30/10/05




​سي اٍن اٍن العربيه :
*أثبتت الدراسات التي أجريت مؤخرا في الولايات المتحدة أن أكثر من نصف الأمريكيين يتناولون فنجانا من القهوة يوميا، وأن 25 في المائة منهم يعتبرونها فنجانهم المفضل، ويشربونها أكثر من مرة في اليوم.*
ولا يمكن اعتبار هذه الإحصائيات مثيرة للدهشة أبدا، فالعديد من الناس لا يمكنهم أن يبدأوا يومهم من دون شرب فنجان من القهوة، كما لا يمكنهم استكمال يومهم إذا ما تناولوا فنجانا آخر.
ويعود السر في ذلك، إلى مادة الكافيين التي تعمل على تنشيط الدماغ والخلايا العاملة في الجسم.
والقهوة ليست المشروب الوحيد الذي يحتوي على الكافيين، فهي موجودة أيضا في الشاي، المشروبات الغازية، الشوكولاتة، والأعشاب العطرية.
ويّنشط الكافيين عمل هرمون الأدرينالين في الجسم، حيث يزيد من عدد دقات القلب، كما يزيد من سرعة احتراق السكر في الدم، بالإضافة إلى أنه يجعل الإنسان يتنفس بشكل أسرع.
ولا يستمر تأثير مادة الكافيين لأكثر من ساعة أو ساعتين.
من جهة أخرى، أثبتت الدراسات أن خلط مادة الكافيين مع السكر يزيد من النشاط والأداء اليومي.
غير أن الجسم يشعر بالبلادة والخمول بعد فترة من الوقت.
وقد يؤدي تناول مادة الكافيين إلى حالة من اشكال الإدمان.. فمن غيرها لا يمكن لمدمنها العمل، مما قد يؤدي إلى إصابته بصداع يلازمه طوال اليوم.
ويؤثر الكافيين على النوم، خصوصا إذا ما تناولها الجسم بعد فترة الظهيرة.
لذا، ومن أجل ضمان عدم الإدمان على مادة الكافيين، ينصح بشرب القهوة الخالية من الكافيين، خاصة وأن القهوة التي تحتوي على مادة الكافيين قد تسبب الجفاف.


----------



## قلم حر (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

*القهوة "تحمي الذاكرة عند النساء"*





​
يعرف الكافيين بكونه منبها فقط، لكن نتائج الدراسة تنسب اليه مفعولا طويل الامد واكثر اهمية .
-----------------------------​ 

جاء في دراسة علمية فرنسية ان تناول القهوة قد يحمي قدرات النساء العقلية من التدهور بسبب التقدم في السن. 
وقارن الفريق الباحث بين مجموعتين من النساء عمرهن 65 عاما فأكثر، الاولى تتناول أكثر من ثلاثة اكواب من القهوة يوميا بينما الثانية تتناول كوبا واحدا او اقل. 
واتضح من الدراسة ان المجموعة الاولى لم تعان من نفس التدهور في القدرات العقلية اثناء اربعة اعوام من الاختبار. 
وتشير الدراسة ايضا الى ان الكافيين قد يحمي من الخرف، رغم انها لم تجد دليلا على ذلك عند النساء السبع آلاف اللاتي شاركن فيها. 
واخذ الباحثون الفرنسيون بعين الاعتبار عوامل متعددة مثل الحالة الصحية للنساء المشاركات في الدراسة ومستواهن التعليمي، حتى لا تتأثر نتائج الدراسة. 
وتعرف مادة الكافيين الموجودة في القهوة بكونها منبها فقط، لكن نتائج هذه الدراسة تنسب اليها مفعولا طويل الامد واكثر اهمية. 
لكن الدكتورة كارين ريتشي مديرة الفريق الباحث تحذر من التسرع في الحكم على الكافيين، وتقول انه يجب الالمام بتأثيره على الدماغ بشكل دقيق قبل الترويج له. 
وفيما يخص علاقة الكافيين بالخرف، تقول الخبيرة انه من الضروري اجراء دراسة اعمق ضرورية للتأكد من مفعول المنبه في هذا المجال، واعربت عن اعتقادها ان الكافيين يبطئ الاصابة بالخرف دون الحماية منه. 
ولا يعرف بالضبط سبب عدم نجاعة الكافيين عند الرجال، لكن الدكتورة ريتشي قالت ان اجسامهم ربما تتعامل معه بشكل مختلف. 
ومن جهتها قالت ربيكا وود مديرة معهد دراسات مرض الزهايمر ببريطانيا ان كل الدراسات في هذا مجال الحماية من الامراض العقلية مهمة للغاية خاصة وان لا علاج لها، وانها مرشحة للانتشار بشكل اكبر في المستقبل.
موضوع من BBC​
منشور 2007/08/07 10:58:27 GMT
​


----------



## fayse_f (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

شكراً شكرا موضوع محير فعلا ً وانا واحد من الناس ممنوع من القهوة بامر الطبيب
واذا كانت هذة الفوائد فاين الاضرار
                                   والسلام والنعمة لجميعكم


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



fayse_f قال:


> شكراً شكرا موضوع محير فعلا ً وانا واحد من الناس ممنوع من القهوة بامر الطبيب
> واذا كانت هذة الفوائد فاين الاضرار
> والسلام والنعمة لجميعكم


أهلا بيك .
بس يا ريت تلاحظ نقطه مهمه متكرره لأكثر من مره في التقارير و هي تتلخص ب :
شرب عدد من أكواب القهوه .....كعاده يوميه .
أقتبس من أول تقرير :


> *ثمة انقلاب علمي توصلت إليه إحدى الدراسات الحديثة مفاده أن شرب القهوة بكثرة لا يسبب ارتفاعا في ضغط الدم على المدى الطويل لدى السيدات، وهو ما يمكن ان يعتبره الكثير من السيدات بالخبرالسار.*


لاحظ : بكثره , على المدى الطويل !!
يعني هنا تتحدد الدراسه في حاله معينه .
أما من يشرب القوه بشكل متقطع أو بكميات قليله ......فيخرج عن هذه القاعده !
أظن أنك من النوع الذي كان يشرب القهوه بشكل متقطع أو بكميات قليله .
ملاحظه : هذه الدراسات حديثه جدا .....و كان العكس هو المتوقع منذ زمن ليس بالبعيد ....... فلو كنت من ( مدمني القهوه ) سابقا , أستطيع أن أقول :
قد يكون عند الطبيب سبب معين و محدد لمنعك من شرب القهوه ......و هو ناتج عن أسباب غير موجوده في التقارير .
أو : الطبيب غير ملم بآخر الأبحاث العلميه .
طبعا هذا رأيي الشخصي .....و للعلم و التأكيد : أنا لست طبيبا !
المهم :
الطبيب هو الأكثر دراية بحالتك ....و هو المتخصص ..... فيكون في حكم الواجب أن تتبع نصائحه كاملة .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

أخ فيصل :
لاحظ نقطه مهمه :
أغلب التقارير تتحدث عن فوائد اٍدمان القهوه بكميات ( كبيره ) لكن للنساء تحديدا !!
أرجو الاٍنتباه لتلك النقطه كثيرا .


----------



## lousa188114 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

*اصلا السيدات هم اللي بيرفعوا الضغط مش معقول حتة قهوة صغيرة هلي اللي هترفعلنا الضغط :spor22: لان احنا المصدر
شكرا ليك يا قلم موضوع مفيد جدا ​*


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



lousa188114 قال:


> *اصلا السيدات هم اللي بيرفعوا الضغط مش معقول حتة قهوة صغيرة هلي اللي هترفعلنا الضغط :spor22: لان احنا المصدر​*
> 
> *شكرا ليك يا قلم موضوع مفيد جدا *​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا تعليق !
شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## fayse_f (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

اشكرك علي هذا التوضيح الممتاز واشكر محبتكم جميعاً
علي فكره الموضوع مهم وجديد فعلاً


----------



## RAshA_83 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*

*شوووووووكراااااا على الموضوع الحلوووو
والمعلومات الجديدة والحلوووةة والمفيدة
اني كنت دااقرة الموضوع ودااشرب قهوة بس فنجان صغير 
عااااشت الايادي ياوردةة​*


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



fayse_f قال:


> اشكرك علي هذا التوضيح الممتاز واشكر محبتكم جميعاً
> علي فكره الموضوع مهم وجديد فعلاً


لا شكر على واجب .
نحاول أن نعمل قدر ما نستطيع .....و نادرا ما نجلب أخبار قديمه ...... و نجلبها فقط للأهميه القصوى .
أهلا و سهلا .....نورت المنتدى .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



RAshA_83 قال:


> *شوووووووكراااااا على الموضوع الحلوووو​*
> _*والمعلومات الجديدة والحلوووةة والمفيدة*_
> _*اني كنت دااقرة الموضوع ودااشرب قهوة بس فنجان صغير *_
> 
> _*عااااشت الايادي ياوردةة*_​


أهلا و سهلا ب ( رشا ) .
منوره .


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

القهوة تقيكِ من سرطان الرحم​ 




​ 
طوكيو : كشفت دراسة حديثة عن أن النساء اللواتي يشربن الكثير من القهوة ينخفض لديهن خطر الإصابة بسرطان الرحم.
و بحسب موقع livenews.com.au قسم الباحثون في مركز السرطان الوطني الياباني 54 ألف امرأة إلي أربع مجموعات اعتماداً علي كمية القهوة التي يشربنها.
ووجد الباحثون أن النساء اللواتي شربن أكثر من ثلاثة أكواب من القهوة يومياً انخفض لديهن خطر الإصابة بسرطان الرحم بنسبة 60%، مقارنة بنظيراتهن اللواتي تناولن كوبين من القهوة أسبوعياً ، حسب ما ورد بجريدة " الراية ".
وذكر الباحثون أن القهوة قد تخفض مستوي الأنسولين "و يحتمل أن تحد من احتمال الإصابة بسرطان الرحم".
وأجري الباحثون تجارب علي الشاي ولكن لم يتبين لهم وجود علاقة بين تدني الإصابة بسرطان الرحم وشرب هذه المادة المنبهة.


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



قلم حر قال:


> *القهوة "تحمي الذاكرة عند النساء"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مشكور قلم حر
مواضيع روعة
انشالله نستفيد منها
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*بس انا اعرف ان القهوة والكافين وكده ليها اضرار كبيرة لو ست او راجل
 بس ميرسى اوى للمعلومات الجديده والفوايد دى كلها​*


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



كليم متى قال:


> مشكور قلم حر​
> مواضيع روعة
> انشالله نستفيد منها
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​


و هذه جل غايتنا .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بس انا اعرف ان القهوة والكافين وكده ليها اضرار كبيرة لو ست او راجل​*
> 
> *بس ميرسى اوى للمعلومات الجديده والفوايد دى كلها*​


 كلام صحيح , بس ضمن شروط معينه ( أثبتت )دراسات حديثه تفوق المنافع على المضار .
الرجاء التدقيق بكل خبر من الأخبار السابقه و قراءة التفاصيل الموجوده به .
مثلا بأول مداخله نقرأ معا :


> وقد أثبتت الدراسة كذلك أن النساء اللواتي يشربن كميات كبيرة من القهوة، كأربعة أكواب كبيرة مثلا، هن أقل عرضة للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم، مقارنة بغيرهن ممن يشربن اقل من ذلك.


و بالنهايه : لا تزال هذه دراسات , و قد يتم اٍكتشاف مساوىء أخرى لاحقا تجعل كل ما سبق ( خطأا ) جسيما , و العكس صحيح .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## جيلان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*هى ليها فوائد ايون وزى ما انت قلت بالمشاركة الاخيرة ان فوائدها اكتر من اضرارها بس بردوا لحد اكتشاف الاضرار دى مينفعش نعتمد على الابحاث دى ونشربها بشكل كبير لان فعلا ممكن يكون ليها مخاطر جامدة
ده كفاية موضوع الادمان ده لوحده
انا عن نفسى مش من هواه شرب الشاى والقهوة
يعنى لو شربت مرة بالاسبوع يبقى كويس
ومش عايزة اخد عليهم عشن موصلش لمرحلة ادمان وانى لو مشربتش كبايتين او تلاتة يوميا معرفش اكمل يومى او احس بصداع مثلا

بس بجد مقالات جامدة جدا وملمة
متألق دايما يا قلم
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## قلم حر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هى ليها فوائد ايون وزى ما انت قلت بالمشاركة الاخيرة ان فوائدها اكتر من اضرارها بس بردوا لحد اكتشاف الاضرار دى مينفعش نعتمد على الابحاث دى ونشربها بشكل كبير لان فعلا ممكن يكون ليها مخاطر جامدة*
> *ده كفاية موضوع الادمان ده لوحده*
> *انا عن نفسى مش من هواه شرب الشاى والقهوة*
> *يعنى لو شربت مرة بالاسبوع يبقى كويس*
> ...


أهلا جيلان .
بالنسبه لفوائد القهوه , فهي بأغلبها , للنساء اللواتي يشربن القهوه بكميات كبيره ( نسبيا ) .
مضار القهوه ( حسب التقارير الأخيره ) تكون للمقللين من شرب القهوه !

أما ( الاٍدمان ) و ( الصداع ) , فهذه أشياء نسبيه , فأنا مثلا من مدمني القهوه , بس الصداع دا , ما أعرفهوش      .
و فعلا :  الدراسات دي , شبه مكتمله في نقاط معينه .........و طبعا لا نستطيع تعميمها أبدا .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## viviane tarek (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*هييييييييييييييية
هييييييييييييييييييييية
هييييييييييييييييية
انا من مدمنيين القهوة:t17:
كدا اطمنت
انى هبقى100-100 لما اكبرld:
ههههههههههه
شكرا" اخى قلم حر:94:
 لآن الموضوع مهم جدا"
ومفيد جداااااااااااااااا"
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:36_22_26:*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

* القهوة درع وقاية من سرطان الكبد وشلل الرعاش *


*

**Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  قهوة اسبريسو*


* لا تعتبر القهوة مشروباً منعشاً ولذيذاً للكثيرين من محبيها فحسب، بل إنها تقلل أيضاً من خطر الإصابة بالسرطان وبمرض شلل الرعاش. هذه هي مُحصلة دراسة يابانية جديدة حول تأثير هذا المشروب المحبوب رغم ما يُقال عن ضرره بالصحة.*


*لم ينجح الأطباء والباحثون في حقل علم التغذية بتحقيق إجماع مقنع حول تأثير وفعالية القهوة على الجسم. فالغالبية العظمى للدراسات الطبية في السنوات الأخيرة تناولت الأخطار التي يسببها الإسراف في شرب القهوة بصورة رئيسية، ولم تهتم بشكل حقيقي في تأثيراتها الإيجابية. وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن نتائج الدراسة اليابانية الجديدة حول تأثير القهوة الفزيولوجي تصب في خانة الإيجابيات، فشربها المعتدل يقلل من خطر الإصابة بسرطان الكبد، ويهب شاربها نوعاً من الوقاية من مرض شلل الرعاش، مرض باركنسون.*​ *أضرار لا ينبغي التغاضي عنها*​ *

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  تحضير كميات من القهوة للتصدير في سان سلفادور لا ينبغي أن يؤدي اكتشاف آثار القهوة الإيجابية إلى نسيان أو تغاضي آثارها السلبية، لأن تناول كوبين من القهوة فقط يكفيان لرفع نسبة إنزيمات معينة في الدم تشير إلي الإصابة بالتهابات قد تؤدي إلى مضاعفات في القلب. في هذا السياق نجح أطباء إسرائيليون، بواسطة تجارب أجروها بجامعة تل أبيب خلال شهر أبريل / نيسان 2002، في التوصل إلى استنتاج مفاده أن شرب كوب قهوة واحد قبل النوم يسبب زيادة واضحة في إنتاج هرمون الميلاتونين المسئول فزيولوجياً عن تنظيم عملية النوم، وهو ما يؤدي إلى خلل واضح في عادات النوم ووظيفتها الحيوية للجسم. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يميل الرجال بصورة خاصة إلى العصبية الزائدة عند إفراطهم في شرب القهوة. ويحدث هذا الأمر عادة حين قيامهم بمهام تتسم بالأهمية وتتطلب وعياً بالمسئولية على غرار إلقاء خطاب أمام جمهور عام.    *​ *فوائد لا بد من التأكيد عليها *​ *

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  فلاح أثيوبي يزرع يزرع القهوة في أثيوبيا  وعلى الرغم من الأخطار التي تحدق بشاربي القهوة، فإن فوائدها الكثيرة جديرة بالذكر. فريق بحث خاص في كلية الطب التابعة لجامعة هارفارد الأمريكية برهن تجريبياً على أن شرب أكثر من ستة أكواب من القهوة يومياً كفيل بالتقليل من احتمال الإصابة بمرض السكر المنتشر بشكل كبير، وذلك بنسبة تصل إلى 50%. ولكن المفاجأة الطبية الأكبر والأهم تكمن في اكتشاف تأثير القهوة الإيجابي على أعراض مرض باركنسون الناتج عن نقص في إفراز الناقل العصبي "الدوبامين". وقد نجح الأطباء الأمريكيون في المستشفى العام في ماساسوشت بفهم آلية تأثير الكوفئين، وهي المادة الفعالة في القهوة، عن طريق تجارب مخبرية قاموا بإجرائها على الفئران. فهو يساهم في تثبيت نسبة "الدوبامين"، المسئول عن توجيه وتنسيق جهاز الحركة الجسدية، في الدم. وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى التخفيف من أعراض مرض باركنسون، وخاصة الرعشات المؤلمة التي تصيب المريض بشكل ملحوظ.*​ *إعادة الاعتبار لأكثر المشروبات شعبية       *​ *

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  المستشار شرودر يحتسي قهوته تقول شتيفاني فيتسل أخصائية علم التغذية في برلين:"لدي انطباع بأنه يتم الآن إعادة تقييم واعتبار للقهوة". وبالرغم من هذا التطور فهي تحذر من سرعة التصديق بنتائج الدراسات الطبية الجديدة قائلة:"غالباً ما يتم إثبات النقيض من نتائج هذه الدراسات بعد فترة قصيرة من ظهورها". وما يتضح جلياً هنا هو عدم صحة الادعاء السائد بأن القهوة تضر بالصحة. حقاً، الدراسات الطبية الجديدة تساهم في فهم تأثير الكوفئين، ولكنها لا تملك القدرة على التعرف على كل المواد الفعالة في القهوة حتى الآن. التأثير المنعش والسريع للقهوة يعود بالدرجة الأولى إلى مادة الكوفئين التي تنشّط الجهاز العصبي اللاإرادي، وهو ما يؤدي إلى ازدياد طفيف في نبضات القلب وارتفاع في ضغط الدم ونسبة التعرّق. كما أنها تدر البول عن طريق تنشيط عمل الكلية. لهذا السبب تُعامل القهوة كمادة منشطة خفيفة التأثير، وخصوصاً عند الإفراط في شربها.               
*​ *السر في الاعتدال    *​ *تنصح الجمعية الألمانية للتغذية بشرب القهوة بشكل معتدل. وتؤكد أنته غال المتحدثة باسمها:"من وجهة نظر طبية لا توجد أية تحفظات ضد شرب أربعة أكواب من القهوة يومياً". الجدير ذكره في هذا السياق هو أن تأثير القهوة على الجسم يبقى متبايناً من فرد لآخر، لذلك ينبغي على كل فرد التعرف على خصوصيات جسده لمعرفة ردود فعله و كيفية تأثير القهوة عليه. وبغض النظر عن نتائج الدراسات الطبية الجديدة حول تأثير القهوة يبقي الاعتدال قانون الطبيعة الخالد، وسر الحفاظ على الصحة، وهو ما حث عليه الطبيب الكبير ابن سينا قبل مئات السنين.*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: القهوه لا تسبب اٍرتفاع ضغط الدم للسيدات ....مع تقارير عن فوائد القهوه ..*



قلم حر قال:


> أهلا بيك .
> بس يا ريت تلاحظ نقطه مهمه متكرره لأكثر من مره في التقارير و هي تتلخص ب :
> شرب عدد من أكواب القهوه .....كعاده يوميه .
> أقتبس من أول تقرير :
> ...






​* القهوة درع وقاية من سرطان الكبد وشلل الرعاش *


*

**Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  قهوة اسبريسو*


* لا تعتبر القهوة مشروباً منعشاً ولذيذاً للكثيرين من محبيها فحسب، بل إنها تقلل أيضاً من خطر الإصابة بالسرطان وبمرض شلل الرعاش. هذه هي مُحصلة دراسة يابانية جديدة حول تأثير هذا المشروب المحبوب رغم ما يُقال عن ضرره بالصحة.*


*لم ينجح الأطباء والباحثون في حقل علم التغذية بتحقيق إجماع مقنع حول تأثير وفعالية القهوة على الجسم. فالغالبية العظمى للدراسات الطبية في السنوات الأخيرة تناولت الأخطار التي يسببها الإسراف في شرب القهوة بصورة رئيسية، ولم تهتم بشكل حقيقي في تأثيراتها الإيجابية. وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن نتائج الدراسة اليابانية الجديدة حول تأثير القهوة الفزيولوجي تصب في خانة الإيجابيات، فشربها المعتدل يقلل من خطر الإصابة بسرطان الكبد، ويهب شاربها نوعاً من الوقاية من مرض شلل الرعاش، مرض باركنسون.* 
*أضرار لا ينبغي التغاضي عنها* 
*

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  تحضير كميات من القهوة للتصدير في سان سلفادور لا ينبغي أن يؤدي اكتشاف آثار القهوة الإيجابية إلى نسيان أو تغاضي آثارها السلبية، لأن تناول كوبين من القهوة فقط يكفيان لرفع نسبة إنزيمات معينة في الدم تشير إلي الإصابة بالتهابات قد تؤدي إلى مضاعفات في القلب. في هذا السياق نجح أطباء إسرائيليون، بواسطة تجارب أجروها بجامعة تل أبيب خلال شهر أبريل / نيسان 2002، في التوصل إلى استنتاج مفاده أن شرب كوب قهوة واحد قبل النوم يسبب زيادة واضحة في إنتاج هرمون الميلاتونين المسئول فزيولوجياً عن تنظيم عملية النوم، وهو ما يؤدي إلى خلل واضح في عادات النوم ووظيفتها الحيوية للجسم. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يميل الرجال بصورة خاصة إلى العصبية الزائدة عند إفراطهم في شرب القهوة. ويحدث هذا الأمر عادة حين قيامهم بمهام تتسم بالأهمية وتتطلب وعياً بالمسئولية على غرار إلقاء خطاب أمام جمهور عام.    * 
*فوائد لا بد من التأكيد عليها * 
*

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  فلاح أثيوبي يزرع يزرع القهوة في أثيوبيا  وعلى الرغم من الأخطار التي تحدق بشاربي القهوة، فإن فوائدها الكثيرة جديرة بالذكر. فريق بحث خاص في كلية الطب التابعة لجامعة هارفارد الأمريكية برهن تجريبياً على أن شرب أكثر من ستة أكواب من القهوة يومياً كفيل بالتقليل من احتمال الإصابة بمرض السكر المنتشر بشكل كبير، وذلك بنسبة تصل إلى 50%. ولكن المفاجأة الطبية الأكبر والأهم تكمن في اكتشاف تأثير القهوة الإيجابي على أعراض مرض باركنسون الناتج عن نقص في إفراز الناقل العصبي "الدوبامين". وقد نجح الأطباء الأمريكيون في المستشفى العام في ماساسوشت بفهم آلية تأثير الكوفئين، وهي المادة الفعالة في القهوة، عن طريق تجارب مخبرية قاموا بإجرائها على الفئران. فهو يساهم في تثبيت نسبة "الدوبامين"، المسئول عن توجيه وتنسيق جهاز الحركة الجسدية، في الدم. وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى التخفيف من أعراض مرض باركنسون، وخاصة الرعشات المؤلمة التي تصيب المريض بشكل ملحوظ.* 
*إعادة الاعتبار لأكثر المشروبات شعبية       * 
*

Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  المستشار شرودر يحتسي قهوته تقول شتيفاني فيتسل أخصائية علم التغذية في برلين:"لدي انطباع بأنه يتم الآن إعادة تقييم واعتبار للقهوة". وبالرغم من هذا التطور فهي تحذر من سرعة التصديق بنتائج الدراسات الطبية الجديدة قائلة:"غالباً ما يتم إثبات النقيض من نتائج هذه الدراسات بعد فترة قصيرة من ظهورها". وما يتضح جلياً هنا هو عدم صحة الادعاء السائد بأن القهوة تضر بالصحة. حقاً، الدراسات الطبية الجديدة تساهم في فهم تأثير الكوفئين، ولكنها لا تملك القدرة على التعرف على كل المواد الفعالة في القهوة حتى الآن. التأثير المنعش والسريع للقهوة يعود بالدرجة الأولى إلى مادة الكوفئين التي تنشّط الجهاز العصبي اللاإرادي، وهو ما يؤدي إلى ازدياد طفيف في نبضات القلب وارتفاع في ضغط الدم ونسبة التعرّق. كما أنها تدر البول عن طريق تنشيط عمل الكلية. لهذا السبب تُعامل القهوة كمادة منشطة خفيفة التأثير، وخصوصاً عند الإفراط في شربها.               
* 
*السر في الاعتدال    *
*تنصح الجمعية الألمانية للتغذية بشرب القهوة بشكل معتدل. وتؤكد أنته غال المتحدثة باسمها:"من وجهة نظر طبية لا توجد أية تحفظات ضد شرب أربعة أكواب من القهوة يومياً". الجدير ذكره في هذا السياق هو أن تأثير القهوة على الجسم يبقى متبايناً من فرد لآخر، لذلك ينبغي على كل فرد التعرف على خصوصيات جسده لمعرفة ردود فعله و كيفية تأثير القهوة عليه. وبغض النظر عن نتائج الدراسات الطبية الجديدة حول تأثير القهوة يبقي الاعتدال قانون الطبيعة الخالد، وسر الحفاظ على الصحة، وهو ما حث عليه الطبيب الكبير ابن سينا قبل مئات السنين.*






​


----------

